# Fraps Record Firefox?



## ScottALot

Is there a way I can get my fraps to record my internet browser and/or desktop? It seems the FPS meter only shows up on games and certain other applications and it won't record anything without the FPS meter up there.


----------



## mihir

http://camstudio.org/


----------



## darebatista

Yeah FRAPS is awesome for gaming, but I have always used something else if I wanted to record the internet, my desktop, or adobe programs.

I have noticed that FRAPS will record any videos you play on your computer but that is kinda pointless if you have any kind of decent video-editing software.


----------



## ScottALot

mihir said:


> http://camstudio.org/



I'm using it and I get "WaveoutGetSelectControl() failed." errors for a lot of options... I don't hear audio in my videos and I don't know where it stores them. It looks like a solid program, but I can't figure out how to use it.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

I use BB flashback version 1.4.5. from year 2005.
It's about 6 years old already,but it is so damn good and has so many options.You can record anything you want including the sound and later convert the recorded movie file to WMV,AVI,FLASH and even EXE.
There are many other options in the program which are very useful.
Hell you can even cut the part of the screen in the recorded movie file and a lot more.
I don't want to even imaginate what newest version of the BB flashback can do.
Trust me that one is great.Here are their contact informations:

E-mail address 1: sales@bbsoftware.co.uk
E-mail address 2: flashback-support@bbsoftware.co.uk
WEB site link: www.bbsoftware.co.uk
Telephone number: +44 (0) 1926436742



Cheers!


----------



## ScottALot

omfg that is the most amazing piece of software ever.


----------



## ScottALot

Okay, I'm going to need help with the BB Flashback Recorder. I'm trying to record Amnesia in full-screen along with my webcam... my webcam shows up just fine, but the game is replaced with an image of my desktop. I've experimented with FullScreen, Region, and Window modes and I can't seem to make them work... I could do more experimentation with Window mode, but when I Alt+Tab out of the game to change settings, my mouse is locked in the top right corner.


----------



## sicdeath

Fraps is used mostly for gaming, not for internet browsers. You can probably find other programs online.


----------



## ScottALot

Yeah we're past that... I got BB Flashback, but I want it to record my game and my webcam.


----------

